# North Caribou Lake - Another Long Overdue Report!



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

Much like my Edmund Lake story this one's been on the back burner for a while now since I've been dealing with health issues.

In a nutshell North Caribou is the best fly in fishing experience within the province of Ontario in my opinion. I've been there 3 times now and am slated to go back again this year. I'm going to keep going back until I can't do it anymore!

My first two trips were in June when things are usually much easier to figure out. If you've ever wondered how to go about targeting and catching giant pike in the fall on northern shield lakes, read on and see how I did it!  

Cheers,

Mike

https://www.canadafishingguide.net/giant-pike-endless-walleye-a-fall-foray-to-north-caribou-lake/


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Fantastic write-up as always Mike. I appreciate you taking us along on your trip. Hope that you are feeling better and getting back up and going for another season of trips. Where are you planning your 2018 trips too?


----------



## Mike Borger (Aug 3, 2014)

MallardMaster said:


> Fantastic write-up as always Mike. I appreciate you taking us along on your trip. Hope that you are feeling better and getting back up and going for another season of trips. Where are you planning your 2018 trips too?


Thanks! Things are slowly getting back on track.
I leave for my first trip in 2 days actually, a 16 night canoe trip in the interior of Algonquin Park with my son. Getting pretty pumped up right now!

Here's the full rundown of this years trips:

https://www.canadafishingguide.net/...ion-1/2018-canada-fishing-guide-travel/#p4510


Cheers


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Mike Borger said:


> Thanks! Things are slowly getting back on track.
> I leave for my first trip in 2 days actually, a 16 night canoe trip in the interior of Algonquin Park with my son. Getting pretty pumped up right now!
> 
> Here's the full rundown of this years trips:
> ...


It looks like you have a fantastic summer coming up once again. I look forward to your report from this coming weekend paddling Algonquin.


----------



## Sir Walter (Mar 10, 2008)

Another great trip Mike and your short videos again are top notch along with the great still shots. North Caribou looks like my kind of lake. Big pike and it looks like pretty big walleyes too. How do I enter the contest to win a trip with you lol. Can't wait for your next adventure.


----------

